# Castille de Quadalest, Alicante



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Morning! Anyone been here in a van and what is parking like please?


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, do you mean El Castille de Guadelest?, Ive never been there but it looks ok, maybe a bit cold for the wintertime.
Colin


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Coaches park there so it wouldn't be a problem in the motorhome.

Mike


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Looking at it for Spring time next year.


----------



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Guadelest*

We went there 2yrs ago in motorhome x2 parked no prob fantastic day enjoy.Scotty


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Are there any aires or over night stops nearby? We know about the one at Alfas del Pi but wondered if anyone knew any more.


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

Check out the Algar Falls while on route

http://www.lasfuentesdelalgar.com/home.htm


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

There is a big car park on site.

We did some climbing in the area too and found some of the local villages very tight for the van but, from memory I think the route in from the coast is good.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When we had a villa nearby, we called in to the touristic Guardalest,overpriced tat, what a let down, the ALgar falls nearby were far better.

tony


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Roads very good lots of coaches go up there. A large carpark at the side of main road. 
Also a very large carpark below road ideal for staying the night. 
Acess road is on the right at the end of main car park. 
As stated touristy tat but nice views. 
You will find it a little chilly after the coast


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Cheers peeps! Algar Falls added to the list.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

When we first went to Guadalest, 40 years ago, it was great. Unfortunately, tourists do not bring benefits to these sites.
We are all guilty of supporting the commercialism that comes with visiting tourists.
Gerry


----------

